# Wikipedia+Reddit chemistry based forum



## MuricanSpirit (Nov 12, 2021)

I would like to see a Wikimedia like forum where you have articles (eg. a substance, synthesis) and similar to Wikipedia there would be a talking section but I would like to see it reddit like (multiple topics about one "header topic"). It would be nice if each topic could have its own "child topics" (similar to discord if 2 or more ppl start a new discussion in a channel - kinda sub channels).
Of course topics could cross referene each other (articles to comments and vice versa)
Imagine having all the relevant information about a substance availbe in one article (from simple stuff like boiling points to different synthesis, history, suppliers etc.)

Sounds hard to do, but most articles could be already copy pasted. I'm sure there are available open source chemistry code to get all the needed constant like boiling points etc. so we could generate a standard way to describe substances (if there isnt already one).

Just imagine! Right now retards like myself spam this forum with irrelevant stuff, but this way only relevant stuff would make it into the articles (we would vanish into the void of page 2 and beyond).


----------



## HEISENBERG

I know what you mean. But it's all about the form of content provisioning. We use XenForo it has great functionality. If necessary, it will not be difficult to find the information you need, even when the forum will be overflowing with information.


----------



## QuentinTarantolino

First of all: I really enjoyed the first hours on this forum and finally registered. I am looking forward seeing this project grow.

I don't know XenForo, since I have never used this forum software. But what about creating sub-forums e.g. for every forum in category "Synthesis technologies and analysis" and call it "Writeups". Then you can move the most valuable top quality posts to the corresponding sub-forum. 

I think in the long term we would benefit from this change, because even if XenForo search function is considered being really good, keep in mind: Sometimes members don't want to do a specific search, but rather browse around - looking for something interesting, like a new synthesis to tryout.


----------



## banister

http://vvedndyt433kopnhv6vejxnut54y5752vpxshjaqmj7ftwiu6quiv2ad.onion/wiki/Main_Page


?
A true open sourced community effort, check it out.


----------

